# Any humans that are female should click here.



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

Ok, so at the suggestion of someone from this forum; I am compelled to proclaim my availability to the female race. In case you don't know, I am an alien from outer space looking for a human female to melt her heart with my particle emitting freqeuncy scanner. (don't worry it is not painful)

My aim user name is:
Luke Voidwalker

I turn 22 years old (6 million years in human years) in a few days and I am a male alien (we actually have several sexes) posing as a human man. I also know alot about the universe... I am very knowledgable in that area. I've been flying around in it for an eternity it seems.

I live on Earth currently, in an area called Colorado. Uhhhh.... I infiltrated a college as a student,----so Im a student at college..... I also like to---- workout (this human suit requires some maintenance), listen to music (it achieves the level of pleasure equivalent to a masturbation session for human males).... and play Eve online (it is actually a simulation program used by us aliens to take over earth in the near future).... 

So if you are a brave female alien you may be the chosen one!!! 

Mwhahahhahah......hahah....heh...... ooookkaaaayyy????


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

I wouldn't mind chatting sometime. My AIM is Supalady05 and I don't have much of a life. lol.... yeah... sad ain't it? :b


----------



## ricin (Jun 7, 2007)

youre in good company Supalady05. if we had lives we wouldnt need to meet ppl here. lol


----------



## peregrine (May 31, 2005)

---


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

NO! My avatar broe! LOL who had it first tho? i'll change mine if you did 

edit: probably you, since i just uploaded mine yesterday. You win Fellow down fan! 

edit again: ok this is cool right? still down without the face. 

Sorry for hijacking this topic , let the original creepiness of what was going on in here commence :lol


----------



## replica (Dec 22, 2006)

lol


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: re: Any humans that are female should click here.*



SilentProphet said:


> NO! My avatar broe! LOL who had it first tho? i'll change mine if you did
> 
> edit: probably you, since i just uploaded mine yesterday. You win Fellow down fan!
> 
> ...


Hmmm.....Maybe this whole thread should be deleted.- Now look what I've done :doh What a f-ing joke.


----------

